# Are Mercs good long-term investments?



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

Our current family car, a 10-yr old Toyota Corrolla Verso which we've from new is starting to show its age. We now want an estate and it has to be auto. I've been considering few cars, including: Seat Leon Sports Tourer (estate) and the Skoda Octavia estate.

I'd like a bit of comfort, so not base spec, but whilst researching prices for new and nearly new, I'm struck by the apparent affordability of the C-Class estate and the kit it comes with as standard - which seems to far exceed the spec of the Leons and Octavias.

I initially thought my wife would baulk at the idea, but she actually seems quite keen too.

Questions is: if I spent £18-£20k on an estate 9possibly a bit more for the right caar/Merc), does the Merc make good on that investment in 10 years time, still going strong and looking good, with healthy resalew value. Will the Seat etc wil be on their (comparative) last legs and be feeling a bit tired by then not worth much and start to cost on spares/fixes (like our Toyota is starting to do)? Or, have I got it all wrong?

Next question is: I claim work mileage, although not strictly in this car (I have my Smart for work), so possibly eligible for Personal Lease Plan. Do these work and are they a better bet than simply buying the car?

Any help or insights would be really gratefully received, as this is one financial arrangement I really do not want to get wrong.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If you intend to keep it for 10 years then resale value isn't really going to come into it. The mercedes would be nice but I'm assuming for your budget you are looking at something 2-3 years old, the skoda or seat would be a bit newer. 

I've driven the new Leon fr estate, it was the lower output version and it was a very nice car. I find the interior space on the c class pretty poor, I'd go as far as saying a golf is bigger, the golf estate is huge, personally I would look at the passat estate, but of the 3 you mention the seat would be my choice. Overall ownership would be at a lower cost than the merc and it's better looking than the skoda. The golf estate is also big and practical, gain I've had a demo and it's a pleasing place to be but a big grey inside.

As for leasing, it's an option and you can get some good cars for little money but bare in mind you will pay plenty of money where as if you finance the seat on out tight purchase it you will at some point own it. One other thing, I wouldn't want to own a dsg car for 10 years.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Also factor in that parts are more expensive for the Mercedes and if you intend to keep it for ten years that will add up.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> I find the interior space on the c class pretty poor,


Agreed, boss had a C63 estate and the boot space was useless.

If you could stretch to an e-class estate, bags of space.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

To give you an idea...services alternate minor/major as most cars do and intervals are 1 yr or 15.5k, well it is on my C250 CDI.

B service with brake fluid change £465. I did pull my pants up after I presented my £150 discount (long story). 

Every 4 years there is an even more comprehensive service sure from memory it's something thing like £600 odd. Mine will go to an Indy if I have it by then.

They wanted £395 for front pads and discs, car is 2yrs old and done 27k now. Reading up I've done well to get that many miles out of them. Indy would be around £250. 

It's a lovely car just not particularly cheap to keep on the road.

I'd suggest looking at a Beemer with a service package which I think you can extend beyond 3 years plus pretty sure the 320d has a stupidly low tax bracket.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Agreed, boss had a C63 estate and the boot space was useless.
> 
> If you could stretch to an e-class estate, bags of space.


This, is small?!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Save yourself some money

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/08-08-Mer...0568265?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item51c06aafc9

For me I find the interior space small on the c class.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

How do you get the extendable cover off the back of the rear seat?!


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Save yourself some money
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/08-08-Mer...0568265?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item51c06aafc9
> 
> For me I find the interior space small on the c class.


Thanks, but I'm after a 1-yr old car and I'm not keen on the E-class - just my preference. Plus I want to keep the annual road tax as low as poss - not sure what that is, but suspect it is slightly higher than £30 p/a

I've seen a car today that was pretty fully specced for the dealership, with a full panoramic roof and a host of other extras and virtually no miles on the clock. Advertised at £30k, but offered at a just over £20k. It was the C220D too, which seems to be a good choice - the 250D perhaps being the better option, but not as readily available (at least not locally).


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

£10,000 buys a lot of road tax :lol:

I would look at the price of servicing and also will you be covering at least 15k per year for mileage ?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

They will be shifting older cars as new version (W205) is out...you should be able to get a good deal I would have thought on outgoing W204.

The C220 is same engine as C250 just the latter is tuned to a higher bhp, I wouldn't get hung up. I was going for the 220 but a 250 came up last minute for the same money.


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> £10,000 buys a lot of road tax :lol:
> 
> I would look at the price of servicing and also will you be covering at least 15k per year for mileage ?


No, more like 6,000-8,000 miles as it's pretty much just a second car.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Think the point Steve may be making is a petrol car may be your way forward, the cost of purchase etc of a diesel usually doesn't make sense if not doing 15k+ pa.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Spinonit said:


> Thanks, but I'm after a 1-yr old car and I'm not keen on the E-class - just my preference. Plus I want to keep the annual road tax as low as poss - not sure what that is, but suspect it is slightly higher than £30 p/a
> 
> I've seen a car today that was pretty fully specced for the dealership, with a full panoramic roof and a host of other extras and virtually no miles on the clock. Advertised at £30k, but offered at a just over £20k. It was the C220D too, which seems to be a good choice - the 250D perhaps being the better option, but not as readily available (at least not locally).


I'd say it sounds like you have your heart set on the Merc and you are now looking for reasons to justify the purchase, don't, if you want to buy it just do it. 
Road tax is nothing in the grand scheme of car ownership, factor in fuel, servicing, tyres, spares, insurance etc and it far outweighs any saving in yearly road tax.
No car is an investment unless you are perhaps looking at a McLaren F1


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The 2.1 litre diesel engine in Mercs is horribly rattly and unrefined - don't forget that the C Class is now an obsolete model, new one just out with estate coming in a few months

If you're looking to keep a car for circa 10 years and considering running costs / reliability etc I would be looking Japanese


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

andy665 said:


> If you're looking to keep a car for circa 10 years and considering running costs / reliability etc I would be looking Japanese


I think that's a bit of a myth tbh. It's hit and miss with any car no matter what brand over a ten year period.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

SteveyG said:


> I think that's a bit of a myth tbh. It's hit and miss with any car no matter what brand over a ten year period.


I'm not so sure, every Japanese car I have owned has cost less to run and been far more reliable than any of the many German cars from VW, Audi, BMW and Porsche I have owned - many of these have been between 3-10 years old

It is hit and miss when buying used because of the way it may have been (or not) maintained by previous owners but there are too many stats out there that show that the typical Japanese car will be more reliable than German brands


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just my 10 pence worth but as the engineering gets better the actual longevity of a car will get less .

IMHO opinion the new cars of today are getting more reliable and are better engineered but seem to be less of a " quality product " and lack that "solid well put together " feel .

Today's diesels may have very good performance and fuel economy but will they ( and the bits screwed to them ) last as long or reach the 1-2 or even 3 hundred k miles of their predecessors ? 

Having bought only used cars up until recently the new cars I've bought seem to have got better in performance , fuel economy and equipment , and even seem to be better built , but also seem to be made of more plastic and "feel" cheaper .

My Volvo V50 SE Lux bought new in 2008 was incredibly well built and felt like a quality product and I was extremely happy with it especially as it was my first new car .

When my wife got a job where lots of driving was involved she decided that the V50 was too big so in 2010 it got chopped in for a C30 , still SE Lux , but not quite the same feel of quality .

2013 ( when the "63" came out cos she flatly refused to have a "13" plate ) she had to have a "new" A class Merc .

Although I am strictly anti german I consoled my self with the fact that the A180 CDI Sport is made in Finland or such like and the engine is renault !!!

However , the build quality ,although feeling very solid and drives very nicely , is not upto Volvo standards .

On the other hand , the best driving car I've ever had and the one that after 5 years I still look for excuse's to go for a drive and actually look forward to driving is my Honda !! And that doesn't have the build quality of either of the aforementioned cars but will, due to being 90's design out last both .


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I feel the reliability of modern cars is much worse, they are getting way too complex. The difference in purchase price wouldn't be an issue over 10 years, however the fuel costs probably won't be recovered on 8000 miles. To me that sounds like short trips and imo petrol engines are more efficient on short journeys.

Diesels now have DPF's which are service parts, so expect a £1200 bill every so often, usually 5 years or 75k and you get the associated issues that come with them. I wouldn't want to run a modern diesel past 5 years or 125k, a petrol I wouldn't put an age limit on and mileage wise I'd be happy to see 200k. Our fleet cars that cover less than 12k per year have to have a very good reason to be diesel powered.

Given your mileage I would be looking at a C350 petrol. The farther in law has a 2013 B Class diesel and its already been home on a low loader and was going in for something else this week.

If your heart is set on a Merc then go for it, just drive both petrol and diesel on your normal trips to see what you feel. IF 80% of your time is spent in town then that's what it needs to be good at. Its pointless buying it for 60mpg if you only have 1 long trip per year.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> I wouldn't want to run a modern diesel past 5 years or 125k, a petrol I wouldn't put an age limit on and mileage wise I'd be happy to see 200k. Our fleet cars that cover less than 12k per year have to have a very good reason to be diesel powered.


The diesel Mercs on our fleet, all e-classes, go beyond 300k in 3/4 years without too many issues.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

andy665 said:


> The 2.1 litre diesel engine in Mercs is horribly rattly and unrefined - don't forget that the C Class is now an obsolete model, new one just out with estate coming in a few months
> 
> If you're looking to keep a car for circa 10 years and considering running costs / reliability etc I would be looking Japanese


Must be your merc then as I have a C220 coupe and it's pretty quiet tbh. We bought ours with the plan of keeping it for a long time as we are fed up with the constant money out each month for a new car every 3 years.

Look after most cars and it should reward you with loyalty, we've done 20k in ours and it's needed nothing but fuel, getting 68mpg on motorway runs and an average of 60 most trips we are happy with our purchase

Previous car: audi TT tfsi 12 plate. In garage 5 times under warranty


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

My C250 is way quieter and more refined than my last car which was an Auris SR180 with a 2.2 unit.


----------



## StreetShotz (May 23, 2014)

300SL Gullwing, any Black Series car or something ultra rare would be, everything else is like any other car, it will depreciate and one day cost more to repair than the car is worth. 

Owned 10+ Merc over the years (family works for them) and I would never have bought them if it were not for that fact.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with the age comment tbh, my 2001 CLK, like my previous 2002 CLK, 1990 600 SEL, and 1978 350SL all have a solid Mercedes feel, my 02 V8 coupe hitting 177,000 miles before being claimed by tin worm and repair being more than the cars worth and being offered my 2001 Convertible at a giveaway price. My mother has just collected her new E250 CGI convertible and the interior just feels much more plasticky and no different to a Hyundai inside, not like mine with leather everywhere and wood with bespoke switchgear and thick carpets, it's a bit too plasticky for a £40k car IMO.

I'm just not with the trend these days, I just can't see most 14 reg cars being around in ten years, yet both our cars are 2001 Y reg (CLK & X5) and are driven everyday with 75 and 141k miles respectively. I know it might be more money but if I were buying a car for a decade, Toyota Avensis estate anyone? :thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

The best built car I have ever been in was a W124 230 TE Estate (circa 1987). Its solidity, feeling of quality and general fit and finish were superb. It certainly felt like it was built to last forever.

I still see the odd one or two about, but haven't had the opportunity to sit inside / drive one again to see how the old girl has held up.

Anyone on the forum still running one of these?


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I think logevity and build quality are sometimes subjective, true in the past Merc's were notoriously over engineered but modern emission restrictions mean they need to think about weight much more carefully, but that can mean the increased use of aluminium which should reduce rusting in places.
The sound of a door closing is analysed and engineered to give a solid sound, thereby feeling more solid than perhaps it is.
I think the mechanicals are as good if not better than of old but the electrics are worst. There are so many more switches and electricals in a car these days than in the past and the sheer number of parts means the failure rate will increase. The pace of technology changes quicker here too, ie satnav systems using google earth, bluetooth LE, DAB, Wifi


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

For me, as soon as someone says something along the lines of 'I'm thinking about buying a Mercedes', they basically have already made their mind up and are trying to justify it to themselelves.

A few weeks ago when I decided that the Abarth was too small, too impractical, too stiff and harsh for every day speed bumps, I also decided that I wanted something more grown up. (I'm 29 if any of you are wondering).

So I originally went to look at a Sirocco TDI. In hindsight I'm glad I never bought it. It was the wife who like the A-Class Mercedes that we went on to buy.

What I could have done is bought a 1.0 eco boost Focus which would have met all my needs, but I'd have hated it. Yes the A-Class is a bit more to run and a bit more per month and then a bit more again but so what? i can easily afford it and it's teh way it makes you feel.

No car is perfect but the build quality is good, the comfort is lovely and it drives superb. Yeah, alright it isn't as fast as the abarth and I am already fed up of people saying why didn't you buy the AMG 'trim' spec with the 'nice wheels' but I can live with both those things.

Just do it, go out this weekend and buy one. You won't regret it!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

woodybeefcake said:


> For me, as soon as someone says something along the lines of 'I'm thinking about buying a Mercedes', they basically have already made their mind up and are trying to justify it to themselelves.
> 
> A few weeks ago when I decided that the Abarth was too small, too impractical, too stiff and harsh for every day speed bumps, I also decided that I wanted something more grown up. (I'm 29 if any of you are wondering).
> 
> ...


Why didn't you buy the AMG trim?


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

B17BLG said:


> Why didn't you buy the AMG trim?


You mean the one with the nice wheels?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I recently went from a MK2 Skoda Octavia vRS 2.0 TSi Estate to a Mercedes C350 CDI AMG Sport Estate.

Now the Octavia is one of the biggest cars interior space wise in it's class. So going to the Mercedes things initially felt a little cramped.

However the only places i notice that the car is smaller are:

Rear Leg room - Not really an issue as i don't sit in the back and the only person who does is my 2yr old son. My wife and both sets of parents have been in the back and they think it's fine. But it is smaller than the Octavia especially behind my seat. But then i am 6'1".

Boot space - Compared to my Octavia iirc it is 65ltrs space less with the seats up and 95ltrs with the seats down. I can't remember the exact figures but it was circa that. It's a while since i looked. However i drove the car to Italy 3 days after i bought it and spent 3 weeks and 2.5k miles in the car exploring Tuscany. I was able to get everything for the 3 weeks into the boot of the car no issue. I also have a roof box and bars from my Octavia and due to having adjustable Thule Bars and Foot Pack it fits my C Class roof bars so if i ever do need more space i can just put the box on the car.

So yes the car is smaller however all i have done is ensure the wife packs less shoes when we go away anywhere. 

In terms of running costs then it depends on wether you value a Dealership stamp in your service book (although you don't get one on newer cars it's all held electronic). I have the service care plan which works out cheaper over time. The only thing that isn't covered is friction material (Brake pads and discs and tyres). If you're not bothered by the dealership stamp then a good Indy will save you money.

One thing with tyres as well. You DO NOT have to get Mercedes Only Spec tyres. Regardless of what any dealership, salesman, tyre place tells you. As soon as the tread gets down to 3mm on the ones fitted to mine (Conti Sport Contact 5's) then i will be replacing with GY Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2's. The MO spec tyres are quite noisy and more expensive than non MO tyres. If you don't believe me just have a look at the cars in any Mercedes Showroom. You will find very few with MO tyres fitted and all sorts of different makes. The only thing with the tyres is on certain models you can't rotate them rear to front etc. My car has 225/40/18 at the front and 255/35/18 at the rear. Not sure what is standard on other models with lesser capacity engines so check.

For a V6 diesel mine is very refined, gets around 48mpg on the motorway and 32mpg round town. It is also very quiet and most people don't realise it is a diesel until i tell them.

If you are near to Folkestone you are welcome to pop round and have a look at mine.


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

woodybeefcake said:


> for me, as soon as someone says something along the lines of 'i'm thinking about buying a mercedes', they basically have already made their mind up and are trying to justify it to themselelves.
> 
> A few weeks ago when i decided that the abarth was too small, too impractical, too stiff and harsh for every day speed bumps, i also decided that i wanted something more grown up. (i'm 29 if any of you are wondering).
> 
> ...


This is my wifes car .Not the amg spec and the red things on the wheels are for kerb rash .


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nico1970 said:


> The best built car I have ever been in was a W124 230 TE Estate (circa 1987). Its solidity, feeling of quality and general fit and finish were superb. It certainly felt like it was built to last forever.
> 
> I still see the odd one or two about, but haven't had the opportunity to sit inside / drive one again to see how the old girl has held up.
> 
> Anyone on the forum still running one of these?


My old man used to have an E plate 300 TE, Silver over dark grey. It was superb. Built like a bomb shelter, and went like a train. 
Traded it in, and got a Volvo. For some reason...


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> How do you get the extendable cover off the back of the rear seat?!


Pull the seats down and slide it towards the passenger side door. They slide on and off two mounting points on the double seat back.


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

woodybeefcake said:


> For me, as soon as someone says something along the lines of 'I'm thinking about buying a Mercedes', they basically have already made their mind up and are trying to justify it to themsellves....
> 
> Just do it, go out this weekend and buy one. You won't regret it!


I understand where you are coming from, but I'm still genuinely only considering it. I'm old enough to know not to go rushing in purely with the heart, which is why I'm finding these snippets on here so valuable in helping me know which way to go. Then there's the financial considerations, which for me are probably the most significant, as I'm not in a highly paid job - I'm just an ordinary public sector bod who flies a desk by computer pretty much every day.

In fact, the comments on here have led me research a bit more and I'm starting to lean away from the Merc - or at least to wonder whether it might be better to wait another year until the new engines are released sometime in 2015 for the latest incarnation - which I think is a nice looking motor. Certainly the reviews of the newest shape appear to warrant some consideration in this regard, as dynamics would then be matched by latest gen engines.

I'm also starting to ponder a slightly older - maybe up to 3 years, but low(ish) mileage BMW or something different. I've also looked at reviews for the Ford Focus estate, but my old man has one of the new shapes and I absolutely detest the interior, especially that hideous dash/central console. Tonight, I'm going to review some Jap models - any good recommedations? I know Hondas seem to get very loyal following and I know they have good engines, but I want a really hushed, peaceful ride.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Spinonit said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but I'm still genuinely only considering it. I'm old enough to know not to go rushing in purely with the heart, which is why I'm finding these snippets on here so valuable in helping me know which way to go. Then there's the financial considerations, which for me are probably the most significant, as I'm not in a highly paid job - I'm just an ordinary public sector bod who flies a desk by computer pretty much every day.
> 
> In fact, the comments on here have led me research a bit more and I'm starting to lean away from the Merc - or at least to wonder whether it might be better to wait another year until the new engines are released sometime in 2015 for the latest incarnation - which I think is a nice looking motor. Certainly the reviews of the newest shape appear to warrant some consideration in this regard, as dynamics would then be matched by latest gen engines.
> 
> I'm also starting to ponder a slightly older - maybe up to 3 years, but low(ish) mileage BMW or something different. I've also looked at reviews for the Ford Focus estate, but my old man has one of the new shapes and I absolutely detest the interior, especially that hideous dash/central console. Tonight, I'm going to review some Jap models - any good recommedations? I know Hondas seem to get very loyal following and I know they have good engines, but I want a really hushed, peaceful ride.


My wife's car is a 2004 Mercedes C220 CDI. Its currently got 72k miles on it so less than average for its age. Its had minimal issues to be fair, there was a blocked intercooler pipe which was replaced costing £200 and a blocked DPF which just needed regenerating costing £57. This was the Merc dealer price. The wheels are corroding ever so slightly but its not exactly a major issue.

As for the resale value it was bought in September 2006 at the Merc dealer with 45k miles on the clock at £18k. We've had it for 8 years and currently its valued at £5k by whatcar. Thats about £13k in 8 years which is hardly bad. Actually thinking of selling later this year and going the Lexus route for her car too.

If you want a hushed ride and Japanese, there is only one choice - Lexus. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

But there are no Lexus estates .... Honda are trying to be bmw/merc/audi and are charging premium prices but they are not in the same league which is why they are struggling.

Have you considered something like a freelander ? I'd look at a 3 year old 320/350 c class estate and stick to indi's


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I am just getting rid of a 61 plate E-Class convertible 250 CDI sport with all the toys - total PoS after 3 years. Merc service has been the worst I've ever experienced in 25 years and I've had more warranty issues than with all my new cars in the last 15 years. Coupled with the fact its depreciated far faster than Merc said and so I'm handing it back ASAP.

Good car if it wasnt built and looked after by MB and I'll NEVER go near a Merc again despite them taking me to dinner with Louis Hamilton, Sir Stirling Moss and Suzi Perry the week before the British GP....


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bigpikle said:


> I am just getting rid of a 61 plate E-Class convertible 250 CDI sport with all the toys - total PoS after 3 years. Merc service has been the worst I've ever experienced in 25 years and I've had more warranty issues than with all my new cars in the last 15 years. Coupled with the fact its depreciated far faster than Merc said and so I'm handing it back ASAP.
> 
> Good car if it wasnt built and looked after by MB and I'll NEVER go near a Merc again despite them taking me to dinner with Louis Hamilton, Sir Stirling Moss and Suzi Perry the week before the British GP....


Got a few folk I know with these cars - couple of director types & they love them, I was going down south with one of them & his had done 109k and was still very well sounding

They are depreciating faster because now merc keep bringing out bloody facelifts - no sooner had I bought my merc had a facelift came out which they never told me about - naturally I was annoyed


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - its a cracking car when it works. Hard to find a better 4 seat convertible under £100k but that counts for little when MB mess everything up all the time. Had new AMG alloys due to the finish totally failing, and of course they are special order, so wait weeks and take time off to go and get them fitted, only to find the numpty service idiot ordered the wrong ones and the process has to start all over again. Same with service slots, trim falling off, gearbox issues, engine warning lights etc etc.....

Dont even get me started about when they mess up the work you're booked in for and tell you they need to keep the car overnight due to wrong parts etc, then tell you that YOU have to pay £25 for the courtesy car so you can get home again after they messed up a simple 'while you wait' appointment. Dealer principle couldnt see why I was p155ed about that and still wanted me to pay until I told him where the car would be left if he tried.

Never, never, never again.....


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Find a good Merc independent or prepare to get lubed up.

Shame your so far away as MBTech in Warrington have been fantastic for me.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> yep - its a cracking car when it works. Hard to find a better 4 seat convertible under £100k but that counts for little when MB mess everything up all the time. Had new AMG alloys due to the finish totally failing, and of course they are special order, so wait weeks and take time off to go and get them fitted, only to find the numpty service idiot ordered the wrong ones and the process has to start all over again. Same with service slots, trim falling off, gearbox issues, engine warning lights etc etc.....
> 
> Dont even get me started about when they mess up the work you're booked in for and tell you they need to keep the car overnight due to wrong parts etc, then tell you that YOU have to pay £25 for the courtesy car so you can get home again after they messed up a simple 'while you wait' appointment. Dealer principle couldnt see why I was p155ed about that and still wanted me to pay until I told him where the car would be left if he tried.
> 
> Never, never, never again.....


Can get poor service with any marque.

Better half has a 1-series through Stratstone BMW in North Tyneside. Booked her car in for it's MOT and service so got asked to drop it off for 9am and it'd be ready for about 3pm. There's a retail park just across the way so she decided to spend the time knocking about there rather than getting a courtesy car or lift into Newcastle (where she'd have to make her own way back to garage).

Went back to garage a bit after 2, hoping it'd be nearly ready. Wasn't as the MOT wasn't allotted until 2.15 (or something like that), which was fair enough. When it was finished and was going through paperwork, she was told the car wasn't due a service so that hadn't been done, despite the OBC saying "service due" and the guy didn't understand why she was annoyed that she'd spent 6 hours of her day off wandering around a retail park whilst her car was sat for 5 hours in their car park!

The reason it hadn't been serviced. About 3-4 months before, the car dumped all of it's oil on our driveway so was recovered, repaired. Essentially, they'd performed a service, but hadn't reset the service indicator, told her or noted it in the service book so it had counted down from the previous service date and as far as we were aware was due to be done then.

They're always doing us a favour don't forget


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bigpikle said:


> yep - its a cracking car when it works. Hard to find a better 4 seat convertible under £100k but that counts for little when MB mess everything up all the time. Had new AMG alloys due to the finish totally failing, and of course they are special order, so wait weeks and take time off to go and get them fitted, only to find the numpty service idiot ordered the wrong ones and the process has to start all over again. Same with service slots, trim falling off, gearbox issues, engine warning lights etc etc.....
> 
> Dont even get me started about when they mess up the work you're booked in for and tell you they need to keep the car overnight due to wrong parts etc, then tell you that YOU have to pay £25 for the courtesy car so you can get home again after they messed up a simple 'while you wait' appointment. Dealer principle couldnt see why I was p155ed about that and still wanted me to pay until I told him where the car would be left if he tried.
> 
> Never, never, never again.....


Can't argue with your reasonings. Glasgow mercedes have been very good with us, although we haven't been back since we got the keys except to replace a small plastic panel that I wasn't happy to admit was 'slightly scratched'

New bit, fitted prior to hand over and been happy since (touch wood!)

Not really had any bother with any marque except renault (trafic van - same as you, NEVER AGAIN)


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> Why didn't you buy the AMG trim?





Nico1970 said:


> You mean the one with the nice wheels?


Basically, because I drove an Abarth 500 for two years. I LOVED it but it was a nightmare over speed bumps, bouncy suspension, too small etc etc. I remember watching an episode of Top Gear where they test drove an Audi A4 'Sport' and discussed the range of the SE, the Sport and the S-Line. They all complained about the hard suspension and all agreed the SE was the one to live with. I, at the time had a 54 reg SE TDI and it was the best all round, most comfortable car I've ever had. I still thought they were mental though, thinking 'I wish I had bought an S-Line, purely for the nice wheels and subtle styling changes. NOW I understand fully hat they were on about!

Anyway, when I decided I wanted something much more grown up and comfortable, I had a choice between the A180 AMG 'trim' and the A200 Sport, both CDI's. As I wanted something comfortable, classy and grown up, the sport was the obvious option, and IMO, more of a sleeper as it is the A200.

The only two things I concede are, the wheels don't look as good in photos as they do in the flesh and I wish it had the LED/HID light pack, but as it was a cancelled order and had a massive discount, I didn't get to spec it.



blackS2000 said:


> This is my wifes car .Not the amg spec and the red things on the wheels are for kerb rash .
> 
> View attachment 38056


I think the red things look good, those wheels are lovely - I might have to invest and change ours at some point!! They are really nice! Here is mine...





Spinonit said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but I'm still genuinely only considering it. I'm old enough to know not to go rushing in purely with the heart, which is why I'm finding these snippets on here so valuable in helping me know which way to go. Then there's the financial considerations, which for me are probably the most significant, as I'm not in a highly paid job - I'm just an ordinary public sector bod who flies a desk by computer pretty much every day.
> 
> In fact, the comments on here have led me research a bit more and I'm starting to lean away from the Merc - or at least to wonder whether it might be better to wait another year until the new engines are released sometime in 2015 for the latest incarnation - which I think is a nice looking motor. Certainly the reviews of the newest shape appear to warrant some consideration in this regard, as dynamics would then be matched by latest gen engines.
> 
> I'm also starting to ponder a slightly older - maybe up to 3 years, but low(ish) mileage BMW or something different. I've also looked at reviews for the Ford Focus estate, but my old man has one of the new shapes and I absolutely detest the interior, especially that hideous dash/central console. Tonight, I'm going to review some Jap models - any good recommedations? I know Hondas seem to get very loyal following and I know they have good engines, but I want a really hushed, peaceful ride.


Well good luck with whatever you decide, I was having a good look around a C-Class today and they are lovely! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I agree you can get bd experiences with any marque but its patterns I look for. The Merc has had numerous faults and almost all my customer service experiences have been terrible. Compare to having Hondas for well over 10 years and NEVER ONCE having to visit a dealer for anything other than routine servicing and always having good service and low prices. Those are the sort of patterns that stand out to me. 


Everyone no doubt has different experiences but I have a lot of clients with uber Mercs and a constant topic of conversation is how unhappy they are.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Bigpikle said:


> I agree you can get bd experiences with any marque but its patterns I look for. The Merc has had numerous faults and almost all my customer service experiences have been terrible. Compare to having Hondas for well over 10 years and NEVER ONCE having to visit a dealer for anything other than routine servicing and always having good service and low prices. Those are the sort of patterns that stand out to me.
> 
> Everyone no doubt has different experiences but I have a lot of clients with uber Mercs and a constant topic of conversation is how unhappy they are.


Its certainly true that some brands have certain patterns of faults. BMW and MINI are known for power steering pumps, Audi for their electrical faults, Mercs are a bit unpredictable.

Ive had lots of electrical gremlins with the Merc to be honest but its lucky that I could fix them myself as they were just bulbs and cd changer problems. Nothing too major but its still a PITA


----------

